# Pinstriping tips and tricks... let's hear what you've got



## lgrinnings (Jul 4, 2018)

Howdy folks-

I've got an Elgin front fender that I painted up, but now I have to stripe it. I checked and Finesse doesn't make a comparable striping tape (which would need to be 1/32 | 1/4 | 1/32). So I'm hoping you folks have some tips and tricks to share. Any and all help is appreciated.

-Lester


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 4, 2018)

a steady hand and ease up on the caffeine or coke


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 4, 2018)

BEUGLER STRIPER _De Luxe_ Pin Striping Tool _ eBay.htm
These tools work great.



Your other options are striper's masking tape or a stripers dagger. Spend the dough for 1-shot striping paint.  1/4 pint will go a long way. It has the good stuff in it to a flow and adhere. Rumor has it there's lead in it.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 5, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> BEUGLER STRIPER _De Luxe_ Pin Striping Tool _ eBay.htm
> These tools work great.View attachment 833974
> Your other options are striper's masking tape or a stripers dagger. Spend the dough for 1-shot striping paint.  1/4 pint will go a long way. It has the good stuff in it to a flow and adhere. Rumor has it there's lead in it.




Awesome! I'll check this out.

-Lester


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 5, 2018)

https://www.mackbrush.com/

http://www.1shot.com/


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2018)

My trick is that I find the best pin stripe person in my area, and I have them pin stripe the parts I need done.


----------



## Hammer (Jul 6, 2018)

Good to know I'm not the only one that uses a ping pong table as a work bench for my bikes 

Aaron


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 29, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> BEUGLER STRIPER _De Luxe_ Pin Striping Tool _ eBay.htm
> These tools work great. Spend the dough for 1-shot striping paint.  1/4 pint will go a long way. It has the good stuff in it to a flow and adhere. Rumor has it there's lead in it.




So I picked up a Beugler pinstriping tool and some one shot paint this week on eBay. The tool arrived yesterday and I immediately put it to work on the front fender of my son's 1939 Elgin Special. Man does this thing work great. It is amazing. I was rushing, so it got a little messy, but I'm confident that I can get perfect results next time around. Here's a shot of what I picked up and the fender on the bike. Thanks for the good tip!


----------



## tryder (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks really nice.  Your results are impressive.


----------



## Sven (Jul 30, 2018)

That came out great!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 30, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> So I picked up a Beugler pinstriping tool and some one shot paint this week on eBay. The tool arrived yesterday and I immediately put it to work on the front fender of my son's 1939 Elgin Special. Man does this thing work great. It is amazing. I was rushing, so it got a little messy, but I'm confident that I can get perfect results next time around. Here's a shot of what I picked up and the fender on the bike. Thanks for the good tip!
> 
> View attachment 845189
> 
> View attachment 845190




Good job, just practice and it will get easier...
Question, why the Lacquer thinner?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 30, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Good job, just practice and it will get easier...
> Question, why the Lacquer thinner?




Not for thinning, just tool clean up.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 30, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> Not for thinning, just tool clean up.



Makes sense.....
What are you using to thin?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 30, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Makes sense.....
> What are you using to thin?



I'm not thinning at all at this point. The Beugler tool works best with a creamy paint consistency. People who brush with 1 shot all seem to have their favorites for reducing from mineral spirits to turpentine to lacquer thinner depending on the individual and the application. I'm going to have to really dig in to find out more if I decide to try my hand at brushing.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2018)

One Shot paint......once you use it you'll say, " Oh my gosh, I'll never use anything else."  It's expensive and I have painted whole bikes with it.  For striping, there's nothing like it. No runs, no drips and goes on flat. I keep a small pile of "Q" tips near me.  lightly dip in mineral spirits and very tightly twist cotton end with fingers to correct mishaps. The four bikes shown below I striped with One Shot.  All the ivory on these bikes is  #116 One Shot Ivory. The green on the Hawthorne is One Shot Process Green and #142 emerald green..   The entire bike[ fenders and frame ] on the red Roadmaster below is #108 marroon and #116 Ivory trim.



The red bike below is Rustoleum rattle can [ buffed out] with #116 ivory trim.







The green Hawthorne is Rustolem #7533 Safety Green and One shot trim.
. 

 The blue Hawthorne below is a partial paint job. [  Couldn't bear to repaint those fenders with the 1950's decals] The striping is One Shot white .




The Beugler pin striping tool is the best thing since canned beer. Takes about 15 seconds to do one side of a rim. The hardest thing is keeping the wheel free from gunk. Always thoroughly clean after use.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 30, 2018)

the tinker said:


> The Beugler pin striping tool is the best thing since canned beer.



I agree. Beautiful work by the way.

-Lester


----------

